# Teichreinigung



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2006)

Hallo ...ich bin ganz neu hier und hätte auch einige Fragen zum Thema Teichreinigung. Wir haben seit 6 Jahren einen Schwimmteich, er funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, Probleme mit Algen gibt´s kaum. Was mich nur sehr stört ist der viele Schlamm am Boden. Er lässt sich einfach nicht zufriedenstellend absaugen. Die Firma , ( gibt es inzwischen nicht mehr) die uns den Teich gebaut hat , hat uns einen Schwimmbadsauger empfohlen,hat so gut wie gar nicht funktioniert. Daraufhin haben wir zwei weitere Sauger getestet. Ich finde , sie funktionieren aber nur im Flachwasserberich zufriedenstellend. Es ist fast unmöglich den gesamten Teich zu reinigen. Ich schaffe es überhaupt nicht den Sauger für längere Zeit in 2 Meter Tiefe unten zu halten. Auch nach Stunden habe ich nur kleinste Mengen abgesaugt. Dafür aber irre Rückenschmerzen....
Heute habe ich im Internet einen angeblichen Superschlammsauger gefunden...Kosten...ca. 3900 Euro.....das ist mir aber viel zu viel...!!!
Dann hab ich noch gelesen , dass viele überhaupt nicht absaugen müssen, da sie effektive Mikroorganismen benützen...angeblich entsteht so gar kein Schlamm. 
Inzwischen bin ich ziemlich ratlos....das Wasser abpumpen möchte ich auch nicht...wäre auch nicht so ganz einfach bei 100 000 Liter! 
Eine Firma mit der Reinigung beauftragen kommt aus finaziellen Gründen auch nicht in Betracht! Also was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich bin allerdings nicht sehr geschickt im Selberbauen von irgendwelchen Gerätschaften!

Danke im voraus.....und ich bin neugierig auf Eure Antworten


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Claudia,
ich bin zwar erst seit letzem Jahr im Besitz eine Schwimmteiches, habe mich aber trotzdem schon intensive mit dem Thema Schlammabsaugen beschäftigt, ich habe zwar auch so gut wie keine Algen im Teich, aber die Sedimente haben sich an den (steilen) Seitenwänden und dem Boden abgesetzt.

Hier meine Meinung:
Es gibt nur zwei Arten von Schlammsaugern die bezahlbar sind. Der USS 3000 von Zehnder, über Ebay bzw. im Internet kannst du ihn für ca. 500 Euro mit eine (sparsamen) Grundausstattung erhalten. Ich habe mich für diesen Schlammsauger entschieden und bin mit der Leistung sehr zufreiden, einen kurzen Bericht über meine Erfahrungen habe ich in einem Posting geschrieben (siehe: http://62.134.146.142/teichforum/viewtopic.php?t=6523).

Die zweite in Frage kommende Lösung ist eine Impellerpumpe z.B. bei Ralf Glenk zu beziehen. Preislich etwas teurer ca. 750 Euro mit einer vernünftigen Ausstattung. (siehe https://ssl.kundenserver.de/www.sch...hopdata/?main_url=product_overview.shopscript). Das Zubehör und die Geräte aus dem Shop von Ralf haben eine sehr hohe Qualität und auch von der Hilfsbereitschaft von Ralf bei Anrufen bin ich sehr angetan.

Ich habe mich letzendlich für den USS 3000 entschieden und es nicht bereut.

Aber an dieser Stelle möchte ich auch sagen, dass das Absaugen schon mehrere Stunden in Anspruch nimmt. Die Saugleistung des USS ist auch bei einer Tiefe von 2,2m sehr gut, nach aufrüsten auf einen 20m Suagschlauch kann ich meinen Schwimmbereich (5x9m) ohne Unterbrechung bearbeiten. Es kommt aber auch auf das Wetter an, wenn Wind weht, habe ich eine leichte Wellenbewegung auf dem Wasser und ich sehe nicht genau wo udn was ich absauge. Das Wasser ist jedoch glasklar, ich kann meinen Boden und jeden Krümmel sehen. So habe ich vorletzte Woche blind gesaugt, eigentlich den groben Schmutz (durch die Wasserbewegung auf der Oberfläche) und diese Woche bei windstillem Wetter habe ich gesehen, das ich nicht alles abgesaugt habe, ich muß naochmal ran. Aber das Arbeiten geht auch leicht. Ich habe mir eine Neoprenhose gekauft und gehe mit dem Absauger in der Hand im Teich und arbeite.

Die allgemein angebotenen Schlammsauger eignen sich nicht für größerer und tiefere (Schwimm)teiche.

Ich hoffe die Auskunft hilft dir etwas weiter.
Freundlichen Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Harald 

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich werde mir die beiden Modelle gleich mal ansehen. Der Preis hält sich ja noch in Grenzen. 

Das mit dem Wind kenne ich , ist mir auch schon einige Male passiert. 
Ich denke sowieso jedes Mal , ich hätte eine Menge Schlamm herausbekommen. Schaue ich zwei Tage später nach, kommt es mir vor als wäre gar nichts passiert. 
Inzwischen muss ich fast Lachen , wenn ich mich an die Worte erinnere , die uns dieser Mensch der uns den Teich gebaut hat , gesagt hat . Ich fragte ihn , ob so ein Schwimmteich viel Arbeit macht. Er meinte nur , nein gar nicht...nur den Skimmer ausleeren und ab und zu ein bischen Absaugen.....hahahah.....ein bischen Absaugen! Das bischen Absaugen hat es ganz schön in sich , hätte ich mir das vorher genauer angesehen, hätte ich mich für eine andere Teichvariante entschieden. 

Danke nochmal und viel Spass mit deinem Schwimmteich
liebe Grüsse Claudia


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Harald, hallo Claudia

Ich habe den Teichsauger aus dem Shop von Ralf Glenk.
www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de.  Unser Teich hat auch 99m³. bisher haben wir keine Probleme beim Reinigen gehabt. Selbst die 9 eingesaugten __ Molche im Vorfilter haben die "Fahrt" gut überstanden.
Ich habe an 3Tagen jeweils 1-1,5 Stunden gereinigt(mit Wände schrubben)

Viel Spass und gutes Wetter wünscht

Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2006)

Hi Claudia,
das Absaugen der Sedimente macht zwar im Frühjahr etwas arbeit, aber es hält sich in Grenzen. Dort wo ich den Schlamm (richtig) abgesaugt habe, dauert es auch eine Weile bis ich wieder Ablagerungen entdecke.

Im Prinzip stimmt es aber was der Teichbauer gesagt hat, ich entferne einmal pro Woche die Einträge im Skimmer, gehe abends ca. 5 Minuten mit dem Kescher am/im Teich entlang und entferne die Blätter oder Fremstoffe die der Wind in den Teich weht und sauge ein- bis zweimal pro Jahr den Schlamm ab, das war's. Ralf Glenk hat in seinem Buch geschrieben: "Einträge die in den Teich gelangen schwimmen ca. 24 Std. auf dem Wasser bis sie auf den Grund sinken. Während der 24 Stunden sind sie mit einem Kescher relative leicht zu entfernen, danach (wenn sie am Grund liegen) wird der Aufwand erheblich größer." (oder so ähnlich)

Dieser Aussage kann ich nur zustimmen und die 5 Minuten am Abend um den Teich zu gehen und die Blätter abzukeschern und den Teich zu beobachten, macht einfach Spaß und ist eigentlich keine Arbeit.

Ich habe einen (natürlichen) Schwimmteich ohne Chemie gebaut, in dem auch einige Lebewesen sind (__ Molche, Larven, __ Blutegel, __ Frösche und __ Kröten usw.) und erhebe keinen Anspruch auf einen absolut sauberen Teich, ein gewisses Maß an "Dreck" gehört einfach dazu.
Ich denke wer einen Schwimmingpool hat, hat noch mehr Arbeit mit jedem Dreckteil im Pool und hat nur während der Badesaison Spaß am Pool. 

Ich freue mich das gesamte Jahr über am Teich (im Winter ist es ein toller Anblick, im Frühjahr wenn das Leben erwacht, im Sommer wenn ich bade und im Herbst wenn die Pflanzen in voller Blüte stehen usw. usw.
Welcher Teich bietet sowas noch??
Ich würde trotz aller Arbeit und Mühe jder Zeit wieder einen Schwimmteich bauen )

Ich wünsche dir noch ein angenehmen Sonntag,
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Claudia,
Ralf Glenk ist eine gute Adresse, kannst ja zum Vergleich auch mal bei Sprick in Bad-Kreuznach in den Internetshop http://www.sprickshop.de/  schauen, der hat den Muli 6000 mit Steinabscheider den ich zum Beispiel verwende. Das Gerät habe ich nun 3 Jahre im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden Da schaffe ich meine Schwimmfläche von 75 m² in ca. 2-3 Stunden je nach Schmutzanfall und ausleeren vom Filterschlauch. Das Wasser das aus dem Filterschlauch austritt lasse ich über meinen Klärteich wieder in den Kreislauf zurück sonst wäre ja der Wasserverlust zu groß. Wer kein Klärteich hat kann das auch über ein Filter zurücklaufen lassen . Zum Beispiel ein Patronenfilter selbst gebaut ist eine Möglichkeit. Habe so was letztes Jahr mal für einen Kollegen gebaut. Nach Zwei Stunden saugen war noch keine Wassertrübung festzustellen. Den Sauger mit einem Hochdruckreiniger ist mehr geeignet für Punktuelles saugen mit viel und dickem Schlamm. Alle herkömmlichen Schwimmbadreiniger sind bei einem Schwimmteich überfordert. Ich selbst hatte mal einen Squirrl  3 Jahr im Einsatz. Der War jedes Jahr einmal Defekt. Zum Glück immer aus Garantie. Nach vier Jahren war dann Feierabend 1 Monat über die Garantiezeit und dann kostest das richtig Geld.  Der Muli 6000 mit Zubehör war dann um die Hälfte billiger als die Reparatur des Poolreinigers.
Was die Arbeit am Schwimmteich angeht kann ich Harald nur bestätigen. Ich sage auch gerne Badegarten dazu, ob ich nun im Gemüse Garten oder am Waasergarten arbeite kann ich nur sagen da ist es am und im Wassergarten einfacher und weniger Arbeit.
Gruß Günter und weiterhin doch noch viel Spaß


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Harald und Günther

Danke nochmal für Eure Antworten und Tipps.

Vielleicht hat es sich so angehört als wäre mir jede Arbeit am Teich zuviel.
Das stimmt aber so nicht, ich mache eigentlich jede Gartenarbeit gerne...
nur eben dieses Absaugen.....aber vielleicht ist es wirklich anders , wenn man die richtigen Geräte dazu hat. Bei unserem Absauger ist es so...ich schaffe es kaum die Saugdüse  in 2 Meter Tiefe unten zu halten. Es ist ist wirklich total anstrengend. ( obwohl ich sicher nicht die SChwächste bin ) ...und der Erfolg ist sehr sehr mässig. 
Ein bischen " Dreck" gehört dazu....ja...der Meinung bin ich auch. Ich möchte z.B. die Wände meines Teiches gar nicht " sauberhaben", da ich die schwarze Folie nicht besonders schön finde. Ausserdem ernähren sich die vielen Kaulquappen davon. 

Mit einer anderen Teichvariante habe ich gemeint ....ein anders System als wir es haben. Eine Freundin von mir hat sich vor 5 Jahren einen Schwimmteich bauen lassen der um einiges besser funktioniert. Sie hat so eine Art Bodenablauf. Dort wird der ganze Schlamm automatisch weggesaugt. Sehr praktisch. Den ganzen Stress mit der Absaugerei kennt sie gar nicht. Ich beneide sie wirklich darum. Würde ich nochmal einen Schwimmteich bauen ( lassen) , würde ich mich auch dafür entscheiden. 
Der einzige Nachteil bei ihr.....ihr Wasser ist so " sauber"....dass sie ihre Fische wirklich ständig füttern muss. Es ist anscheinend gar nichts darin enthalten. 
Wir haben nämlich einige Kois ( insgesammt 9) in unserem Teich. Ich weiss schon ...in einen Schwimmteich gehören keine Fische , aber wir konnten nicht wiederstehen. Vor 3 Jahren haben diese Nachwuchs bekommen....es war wirklich verückt, eine Fischweibchen und 3 Männchen haben ca. 400 " junge" produziert. Ich war dann den ganzen Sommer beschäftigt den Nachwuchs aus dem Teich zu bekommen. Zuerst als sie noch ganz klein waren mit einem Küchenieb, ( sie waren hauptsächlich im Flachwasser) später mit einer __ Senke( mit Lockfutter). 
Ich hab die meisten verkauft oder verschenkt. Alle habe aber nicht erwischt. Ich konnte beobachten , dass die Fische in unserem " Schlammteich" wahnsinnig schnell wuchsen, wärend sie z.B. bei meiner Freundin ( im " sauberen Wasser" )trotz ständiger Fütterung nur sehr sehr langsam gewachsen sind. Sie hat auch immer einige " Todesfälle " nach dem Winter. Bei uns im Teich ist bis jetzt kein einziger Fisch gestorben. Hat wohl alles seine Vor und Nachteile. Wir haben die kleinen Fische auch kaum gefüttert ....sie haben sich zum grössten Teil von dem Belag auf der Folie ernährt. 
Jetzt bin ich ein bischen vom Thema abgekommen.

Ich werd mich mal bei Ralf Glenk umsehen...! 

Danke nochmal an Euch....
und liebe Grüsse aus Bayern
Claudia


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Claudia,

ich hab auch den Teichsauger für den Hochdruckreiniger von Ralf Glenk. Mit einem 150 bar HD-Reiniger funktioniert der ganz gut. 

Durch die Fische bekommst du ja noch mehr schmutz in den Teich. Hast du da auch evtl. mal an einen zusätzlichen Patronenfilter gedacht um dioe Schwebstoffe zu eliminieren? Ich setz mir so´n Ding jetzt noch ein und erhoffe mir dadurch wesendlich weniger Schutz zukünftig!

LG


----------

